# Anlage an Pc hat nebengeräusche



## screamation (20. September 2004)

Hallo! 
wieß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin mit der frage ! Hoffe Ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen!
Also ich habe jetzt meine Anlage an meinen Rechner angeschlossen, weil ich ein hobby Dj bin und mit dem Rechenr meine Mixe aufnehmen will! Habe creativ Soundkarte drin und ich kann auch was höhren. Allerdings ist es so, das ich ein summendes Nebengeräusch habe und mir das total auf die Nerven geht!
Zum Anschluß noch mal : ich habe die Dreher ( Plattenpieler über ein Mischpult ) mit der line in Buchse an der  Soundkarte verbunden!Verstärker dann über Aux an den Rechenr!
Was kann falsch sein brauch ich etwas zum Entstören ? 
bittte helft mir!Danke
MFG screamation


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. September 2004)

Also bei Plattenspielern darauf achten das die geerdet sind, wenn nicht am besten über den Verstärker erden.

Bei der Soundausgabe kann es manchmal helfen in der Lautstärkesteuerung von Windows den CD-Player auf Stumm zu stellen, die rauschen manchmal ein wenig.


----------

